# Australian soldier's bloody fight in Afghanistan



## GAP (22 Oct 2008)

Australian soldier's bloody fight in Afghanistan
Ian McPhedran  October 23, 2008 12:00am
Article Link

DESPITE being shot twice during an ambush in Afghanistan, an SAS soldier lashed himself to the front of his patrol vehicle so he wouldn't be left behind if he passed out from loss of blood and kept on fighting.

The Digger, suffering from serious upper body wounds, struggled on to the front of his long-range patrol vehicle and, under heavy fire, used a rope to tie himself firmly between the bull bar and radiator. 

Once he was secured and there was no chance he would fall off if he fainted, he picked up his M4 assault rifle and resumed firing at the enemy during a two-hour fighting withdrawal. 

SAS troops and their special forces comrades from the Commando Regiment are well aware of the slow and painful death that awaits them if they are captured by the Taliban. 

As one SAS soldier put it during an earlier campaign: "If the Taliban get you then you are toast." 

And that's toast that is grilled on video and flashed around the world. 

The Digger, who cannot be identified, faded in and out of consciousness, emptying several magazines as volleys of enemy bullets and rocket-propelled grenades rained down around him. 

He was finally evacuated from the battlefield at high speed still lashed to the front of the vehicle like an over-sized water bag. 

While the Diggers fought for survival, bureaucrats in Canberra were busy docking the pay of more than 100 SAS men, including many serving in Afghanistan. 

Several troops had been told they had debts of $30,000 for allowances that were wrongly paid and were being forced to repay the funds. 

The issue was resolved yesterday when the army chief 

Lt-Gen Ken Gillespie admitted it was a fault with the auto pay system and would be fixed immediately. 

A source said the wounded Digger was now "up and about" and would recover. 

His heroic deeds will be recognised when he is recommended for a high-level bravery award. 

Several others engaged in the do-or-die battle at dusk on September 2 are also in line for top honours. 

A total of nine Australians were wounded, including one critically and three seriously, when the patrol was ambushed by Taliban insurgents. 

Full details of the action and the deeds and identities of the soldiers involved will not be revealed because SAS patrol reports and award citations are classified documents. 

Details of the heroic action emerged as Liberal senator David Johnston yesterday accused the defence bureaucracy of forcing SAS troops, just back from Afghanistan, to unfairly pay back thousands of dollars. 

He told the Senate some troops had their pay docked without notice, forcing families below the poverty line. 

Several hours later Lt-Gen Gillespie revealed 105 SAS men had been victims of a stuff-up. He said 101 cases would be fixed immediately.
End of Article


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (22 Oct 2008)

Man, stories like this just blow me away.  If it was in a movie you might not believe it!!  

I mean, his will to live, not the pay issue, because we all know the pay office NEVER screws up your pay!! >

It is a testament to his character, training and will to live.  I hope he recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Oct 2008)

Incredible story! Thats determination.


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2008)

Living up to your motto - not an easy taks when you are SAS.... 

WHO DARES, WINS!

Gutsy bugger


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Oct 2008)

This hit the wire here yesterday, but as usual downplayed by the media (page 99 instead of page 1 type scenerio), with the main point that they would not haev to payback the 30k. Not much mentioned about tieing to the front of a LRPV.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Oct 2008)

Great story


----------

